# Rompola Article



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

At this point in time there is no concrete proof that it is fake or real. That is what I will base my decision on, not hearsay or other's beliefs. I think Mitch deserves that, as does each and everyone of us. In many minds he is already assumed guilty.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

" Yawnnnnnnnnn" , Soooooo how bout them Tigers ?


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

they lost.....anything else?


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Farmlegend, that is exactly what I am stating. Thank You.

SS, I see what you are talking about!! Thank you for spotting that. What I was told by some yoopers was gossip, that may be true or not about his record in the past and I shouldnt have posted unless I knew it was concretely true!!

Neal, thanks for the heads up!!


----------



## east bay ed (Dec 18, 2002)

here is my two cents on the issue.

1. if my memory is correct dan bertalan(sp?) in his articles for buckmasters magazine called mitch the greatest deer hunter ever or the greatest deer hunter alive one of the two.

2. i don't care one way or the other if his deer is real or not. the lingering question i have is this, in the last edition of commemorative bucks he had 12 of 73 entries. in the five years since he has shot seven more record book bucks. does that percentage strike anyone as odd. either this guy is the greatest deer hunter ever to set foot on the planet or he is playing by a different set of rules then the rest of us. i don't know which is which. 

3. mitch not unlike many other people was looking to make some money off the sport that we love. now don't get me wrong, i feed my family off the backs of the fisherman and hunters in my area. he and his friends were looking to make big money fast from the harvest of that deer. i know in my area people were more upset about all the talk of money more so then mitch and his history.

just my 2 cents, on sale now at 1/2 price.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

This is what I was talking about earlier:



> Mitch Rompola, a Michigan deer hunter, recently claimed title to the world record for the largest set of antlers ever brought home by a hunter. He did it under some rather suspicious circumstances which leave a lot of doubts as to the validity of his claim. One magazine, instead of sticking to the current facts, dug into his past in a blatant smear article. It seems that he was arrested in 1994 for attempting to do some upskirt videos of some females in a local mall. It appears that lacking any laws specifically aimed at this, they charged him with illegal eavsdropping/installing eavesdropping equipment. I guess his placing the bag on the floor behind his subjects was concidered "installing". Very disturbing was the fact that they also charged him with "manufacture" of illegal evesdropping equipment, a one year jail sentence. Evidently he had equipped it with some sort of extended right angle lense and hood to better suite it for peeping. Hmmmm....could be disturbing for anyone who ever modifed a camera, installed one in a radio or smoke detector. Each offence carrying a one year rap.


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

once a criminal...always a criminal


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Also take a look at this site. This is the guy who owns Legendary Whitetails, I dont think he is JEALOUS!!!!!!!!!

www.whitetail.com/rampolagate.html

ALSO

www.whitetail.com/rampolagate2.html


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

dont link....

try this
http://www.whitetail.com/rompolagate.html


----------



## dfd189 (Jan 15, 2003)

Why would you bondo the skull plate? The only thing that was brought to my attention was to prevent the rack's massive spread and weight from breaking it in half! LOL!

Why in the world would you let the cape rot from a potential world record?

I wonder how he shot that Missouri record at age 14 with a broadhead that wasn't produced until 3 years after the reported kill.

The field point he used to kill another record buck at age 10 must have been infected with tetnus and locked that poor bucks bones up solid.

The questions go on and on, they could only be answered by good ol' Mitch.

Until Mitch submits the deer for an antler material sample, an X-ray and offical measurement, like every other potential World Record deer it's nothing more than a picture of a FAKE deer.......


----------



## Tony H. (Feb 6, 2003)

Real or not, the thing that really gets me thinking about Rompola and his "antics" is the people that have been involved with the whole story.

First you have Rompola who has never been a stranger to trouble (jail time, mail theft, etc.) or controversy (as documented with shooting a buck in the head with a fieldpoint, etc.).

Then you have Dan Bertalan telling the first -- EXCLUSIVE!!!! -- story. Bertalan also isn't a squeaky-clean guy. I don't know all the particulars but he is definitely not a favorite of a lot of traditional archers I've spoken with and trust.

And now you have Richard P. Smith who was recently in trouble with the law for deer feeding/baiting. Whether you like the laws or not, it's still trouble.

I don't know. There just seems to be a lot of fishy characters in the mix and that doesn't set right with me anyway.

I personally don't believe the buck is real. The skull plate doesn't even look close to normal. I am a part-time taxidermist and I've seen a fair share of big bucks. I saw a monster Illinois buck at another taxidermist studio that was a legit 200-class buck with an inside spread of 26 inches. Those antler burrs were in the same place as every other buck I've ever seen. Look at the antler burrs on the Rompola buck. They're down the sides of the skull. That's not natural and, I believe, is the biggest tip-off that the animal is a fake.


----------



## OTIS (Feb 15, 2001)

That is My perspective.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Please read the stories surrounding Mr. Rompola's bucks before telling stories. He does not claim to have shot these on PUBLIC land. In fact, the so-called NWR was shot on PRIVATE land.

Think about the sheer amount of money that could have been made off of this accomplishment. It would have been worth over a million dollars in endorsements and appearance fees alone. Do you really think such a character would have walked away from that if it was legit?? PLEASE!!

The greatest hunter??? Gimme a break!

Dan


----------



## futa1 (Nov 17, 2002)

IT is soooo fake. 

This guy is shady from the get go, why wouldn't he submit it for scoring if it was reall? He even signed a contract promising to never claim teh buck was a world record, unless he got it scored first (which he has never done.)

I read an interesting article about it a while ago, I wish I could find it. The article was written by a big time antler collecter and he made several good poinjts on why it was fake. 

One interesting poin this guy made was how the ears sagged down on the Rampola buck, he claimed this was from cutting open the back of the head to insert the fake antlers. Interesting part about this is......the guy claimed to have seen thousands of field pictures of dead deer and only seen one other picture with drooping ears.....You wonder where? It was another one of Rampolas trophies!!!! 

Until any other evidence is brought forward there is no reason to look at this buck as any thing but a fake.


----------



## Fisher B (Dec 26, 2000)

Actually he did claim it was on public land. Somewhere south of Traverse City. If a deers rack was that wide how did it get through the thick trees and tag Alders throughout it's life?? There is no way an old deer such as it would've been living in the open. Escepially on "public land." It would have been seen by someone if it was on federal land. THE ROMPOLA BUCK IS FAKE. It's true that if it was legit then he wouldn't mind having it officially scored. If he didn't care he never would of made the pictures public. I believe the statement about him never even shooting a 4 point is true. The only reason he "Shoots" big bucks is because he makes the racks out of scratch. He has been caught cheating before when he tried to get into the record books so why would this be any different.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

This is from the Detroit Free Press:



> Roger Smith, the U.S. postmaster in Webberville, wrote a letter to a U.S. district judge recommending leniency after Rompola was convicted of stealing $20,000 worth of food stamps while working as a mailman in 1981. Many think Smith's letter was a primary reason Rompola got probation rather than jail time.


SOOOOOO, he did exactly what I said in another post. I think I am done on this issue. 

I am an avid deer hunter and love it. A man shoots a hopeful world record, and I am just grateful its in Michigan. I told everyone and started my research. Then it all went downhill, and I am not happy about the fraud. I dont believe him, and I dont have to. There are too many IFS and our sport has been shamed.


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

I had no opinion about Rompola's buck until I recently visited the Whitetail Museum and talked in depth on the subject with Craig Calderone. After listening to him and seeing all the evidence he has amassed, even a conservative person like myself is left with no doubts that the buck is indeed fake.

As for floppy ears: I have seen many dead deer photos of deer with floppy ears. Basically, deer with big ears tend to hang down further. I've shot several bucks with big, floppy ears including the one in the photo, which was captured on film minutes after it was killed. The fresher the deer, the more the ears tend to hang down. As they stiffen up, the ears pull up and back a little. The floppy ears are not what convinced me Rompola's buck is fake.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

I agree look at the one in my avatar.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

Floppy ears are one thing, but it just looks very strange as if they are stapled to the side, like a blue-ticks. It also looks like it had a right-sided stroke! 

I agree that freshly killed deer's ear droop, but I don't think Mitch's deer was all that fresh. After going home getting a bite to eat, taking a nap, making a pot of coffee, taking a shower (must have been tidying up for the press release photo), assorting and assembling all the essential video and photography gear, etc. etc., That buck must have laid there for at least 6 hours!  

Now if he cut the cartilage around the ears to access the skull plate, that would be a feesible explanation.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

All i can say is we will never know will we! ok iam off for alabama see yah all in a week !


----------



## Banditto (Jun 9, 2000)

As for being the greatest MI hunter ever... maybe a good one, but the greatest? What about the sustainance hunter or farmer who bags the big one only to eat it and forget it, etc.

But if I had no kids (not sure about Mitch's circumstances) and worked when I wanted to, I am sure I would score a dozen trophy's in the 180+ too. If any of us here had nothing but time, and the knowledge that we have between us from talking, reading, etc. We all know what to look for when looking for good habitat and actual buck sign.

but who in this day and age has the time to actually scout multiple big bucks every year. I am lucky to hunt at all anymore.. let alone scout a ton.


----------



## fairfax1 (Jun 12, 2003)

I'm on a long, overly serious post on another forum babbling about a really good author getting ahold of this Rompola gig and turning it into a really good non-fiction book. 

Well, that was then, this is now.

Now, I never want it to end. It's the mother-load of flame generators for deer hunting forums. Here and elsewhere.

Rompola brings everybody out of the woodwork. I'm startin' to think that the whole thing was a hoax ..... not by poor Mitch, and that moose of a deer, but by forum sponsors. With Mitch they know that they'll always have a certain level ... a base-line .... of eyeballs lookin' at their site. Any old Rompola reference is like the cleavage shot on the cover of Cosmopolitan....... the editor knows your eyes are gonna go there. 

Meanwhile, Mitch and that deer, like Elvis, like Jack the Ripper, DB Cooper, and the killers OJ is looking for ...... can live forever. Hell, should live forever. 

You go Mitch ..... go get another one, boy!

.


----------



## twodogsphil (Apr 16, 2002)

I suggest everyone read Mr. Smith's article. It is well written and provides a great deal of insight on the Rompola buck story.

Tony H. You state that you don't believe the buck is real because the skull plate doesn't even look close to normal. You say that the antler burrs on the Rompola buck are down the sides of the skull which is not natural. And, suggest that is the biggest tip-off that the animal is a fake.

If that is the case, there a lot of fake bucks out there. Check out Tecomate, Plotmaster, Bushnell ads and the pictures in several of classfieds in the September issue of D&DH. Every issue of D&DH and NAW contains pictures of bucks with similar, side-of-the- skull pedicles. 

Regarding the alledged checkered background of those associated with Mr. Rompola, please consider that Craig Calderone, the Rompola buck's biggest critic, is not without baggage.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

How about brow tines even with the ear tips?


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

here ya go....a little visual...


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Man, whatever the truth really is, I hope it is revealed in my lifetime. FWIW, I am ready to eat my words of "benefit of the doubt" if it is a fake. I would really like to know though


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

I remember seeing a "picture" of this deer alive......has anyone came across this on the web at all?


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Bottom line:

He says he shot them, and doesn't need to PROVE to me he did.

The guy lives, eats, and breathes deer over 300 days a year and spends more time in the woods in a year than most of the guys in this post put together. Most of us would be getting bucks that big if we spent that much time at it.

How about this some of you say it's fake.....Prove it.

If you can't, enjoy the stories and learn.


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

Brow tines as wide as the ears ? I've seen one, and did one better, I got a pic of it at about 10 yards away. I'll get a mod. to post it for me. Biggest buck I've ever seen.


----------



## Swamp Ghost (Feb 5, 2003)

It's a full body mount, Thunderhead!, you can't fool me! LMAO! JK

Looks like he's still in velvet, what a brute!

Like as been said before, we can sit and argue the fine points of forgery or why it's real, blahhhhhhhhh, blahhhhhhhhhh, blahh, but when it comes down to it it's nothing more than a picture with a whole lot of questions behind it. 

But it sure is fun isn't it. I hope it is real, just so I can be proven wrong at least once in my lifetime. LOL!


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Holy Sheist!! TH, your shotgun couldnt blow through the brush??

nice buck, did you hear of anyone getting him?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

I was walking along a trail in September, I had the dig. cam with me and snuck up on it.
I also got another shot of a dandy peeking at me over some goldenrods the same day.
I'll ask Neal to post that one too. Way Cool 

This next one I call the " Goldenrod Buck " Caught him peeking at me as I walked by. Almost didn't get a pic of him, he was bedded and let me walk right past.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Wow, Thunderhead, I know where I'd be hunting after sighting those bucks.


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

Thunderhead,

Is that state land? JK

I've seen deer close to that but on private land.


----------



## wild bill (Apr 20, 2001)

you been tresspassing on my place again havent you thunderhead. 

in light of all thats been said i still say innocent untill proven guilty.


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

I love how all the critics say antlers can't do this.... antlers can't do that...well...what the heck are you talking about?? They are whitetail antlers...they can do just about anything imaginable. There are no set standards. Sure most have similarities, but wouldn't you expect a world record to be a little out of the ordinary? Look at how screwed up some are. I remember a photo a few years ago of a guy that shot a 5 legged deer. The fifth leg grew right out the the middle of its back. Well let me guess.Deer dont have 5 legs so that just isnt possible and its a fake right? Give me a break.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Thunderhead,

Quit fooling around!

See the ear on the right, it's a little short to be real.

The ear on the left is too much of an angle to be real.

The base of the neck is too thick in proportion to the nose width and the briscut is approximately 2" too short.

At the same time, the brush in the foreground, persimminon golden leaf, is only typical of the Alabama black belt region, while the red-oak scrub brush mixed throughout is common of only northern climates.

It's got to be fake.  

We've been duped again!


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

and .....and the soil in the area is too poor to provide sustinance for an animal like that and......

We need the GPS coordinates for the location sos we can check it out


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

yeah, TH those are fake......the Goldenrod buck doesnt even have a body!!!!


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

lol you guys are too much 

happy trails


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

LMAO


----------



## Trophy Specialist (Nov 30, 2001)

While I'm not implying that Thunderhead's photos are anything but legit and awesome, however from personal experience in the industry, I know that the vast majority of "wildlife" photos published these days in outdoor magazines are what I would call fakes. Many are shot on game farms where penned in animals are easy to photograph. There is also a trend in some magazines to digitally alter photos; For instance putting a pheasant right in the air in front of the gunner. Taxidermy specimens are also used as props in some photos complete with wild settings so they look real. When I first started out in the outdoor writing/photography business many years ago, I was an avid wildlife photographer and sold hundreds of photos to magazines of completely wild critters caught on film. Because of all the BS going on with "wildlife" photography these days, I rarely bother to hunt with my camera any more because I just can't justify the time and expense involved compared to the guy who just goes out in the pen and photos a big buck under perfect conditions at will. Now my sale-photos are mostly working shots of folks hunting and various supporting photos. Just something to think about the next time you peruse through your favorite magazine. 

As for Rompola, his photos and his story were featured in many outdoor publications and on TV, where he made claims of a new, world record, typical whitetail. When asked to prove the authenticity of his claims by having the rack examined and X-Rayed, he refused to do so. Milo Hanson forced him to sign a document where he can never claim that his buck is a world record. Craig Calderone also forced Rompola to abandon any claims that his buck was a state record or he'd face legal action. If Rompola's buck was legit, then he would make millions just suing his detractors for liable. Calderone and SFI both offered Rompola $10,000 each if he would have the rack X-rayed. Any reasonable person has to wonder why he won't have the rack examined? There's no explanation that I can think of other than that the rack is a phony. Many people on this forum have said, "innocent until proven guilty." The only problem with that is that the only one that can provide that proof is Rompola and by refusing to come forward with his rack for examination, he must accept the blame for any opinions formed about him.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

I would say you are innocent until proven guilty if charged with a crime. No one charged Rompola with anything. He came out first and claimed to have taken a record buck. He then needs to back up his claim.


----------



## jk hillsdale (Dec 7, 2002)

QUOTE FROM DANIEL SCHMIDT, EDITOR of Deer & Deer Hunting Magazine:

"HOW, WHEN AND WHERE Rompola killed the buck MIGHT BE OPEN FOR DEBATE, BUT I'm here to tell you THE DEER IS REAL"
(emphasis mine)

Page 4, September 2003 Deer & Deer Hunting Magazine


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

I agree totally that the deer is real, but the rack is NOT!!


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

yeah, that is a huge deer though!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

Hangoo, That is true!!


----------



## bogwalker (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey...if Im not mistaken I seem to remember that sometime in Rompolas background he had some time spent in animal genetics, so in my opinion the rack in all reality was grown by the deer but was done by manipulating the genetics of the animal in a controlled area and harvested else where,as I think so were several of his other kills.I believe he grew the deer in a lab of sorts and trucked it out in the state land and killed it.We had a similar incident here years ago with an imported exotic.Seem plausible?


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

There is a sixth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the sunlight of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination .You're traveling through another dimension, a dimension not only of sight and sound but of mind. A journey into a wondrous land whose boundaries are that of imagination. That's the signpost up ahead - your next stop, the Twilight Zone


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

I shot a bigfoot.


----------



## Guest (Jul 12, 2003)

I shot the bull. And am going to do it again right now.


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

ALRIGHT BOB!!!!!! Did you get it mounted? Man I would love to see it in person, just like Rampolas deer


----------



## dongiese (Jun 10, 2002)

I shot a Awesome deer today, you should have seen its rack!!!!
It only had 2 points on this RACK   But the body was WOW!!


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

If the deer actually "grew" the antlers, why wouldn't he have the skull X-rayed?? The whole theory that it was grown elsewhere seems to lose credibility under this scenario.

Oh well, I think I will start pursuing those mountain lions here in Michigan (that don't really exist)  

Dan


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

One Eye, I agree with you, They DONT!!


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

hey, i just read the article in D & DH....i dunno, that article is turning my thoughts to that its real, but.......

I want to see the video that he made....that Kreh guy Hogs ltd. really makes him sound innocent.

my thoughts are mixed right now....

he has supposively shot 7 more record book bucks since then


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

There was an article when the Rampola Buck just came out and it was in like D&DH, or NAW. It gave stats of bucks that came from around Traverse City. I am not going to try and quote it, but it was like you have a better chance of getting hit by lightning 1,000,000 times then shoot a WORLD RECORD whitetail from the spot he claims. 

That was just that deer, now what about the others. the odds were a number I couldnt even read. 

I am still a non believer, but thats what is great about the USA!!


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Alright guys, I've read all the articles and made it to the end of this thread and I still don't know for sure. Also, I don't see how people can make a strong "fake" call by seeing a couple pictures taken from ten to fifteen feet away but not getting their hands on the head. I'm still on the fence so don't get on me for questioning either way 
Still being the devils' advocate... you shoot a deer, a really big deer. Then you tell your story. You're grinning ear to ear and telling anyone that will listen. You're on a cloud. Then, during the 87th telling of your story, somebody in the crowd says "That rack looks kinda funny between the G3 and G4." A murmur runs through the crowd and the next thing you know, either its' gotta be x-rayed or you faked it. Now, you know the amount of work that you put into tagging this dream and people are beginning to call you a liar. I don't know about you, but I'm not getting it x-rayed to prove to somebody that what I said was true. They can kiss my a**.

It could happen I suppose


I also hope that this is cleared up in my lifetime. I would love to believe that a world record can come from Michigan. I think that it would be alot easier to stay in a treestand through lunch knowing that maybe, just maybe.....

My .02


Steve


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

If it was legitimate, simply X-ray and enter it. Then collect all of the cash and stick your tongue out at everyone who questioned it. Perhaps Mr. Rompola is so wealthy, that he simply doesn't care about money  

Dan


----------



## Roober (Jan 21, 2003)

Point taken, but i think there would be a bit more swallowing of pride than I'd be comfortable with. " I said I shot it and that's what I did. I don't have to prove anything." But at the grand scale of a world record and the ensuing money, I suppose you don't really know what you'd do until you're in those shoes. If mitch dies and a family member gets it certified as legit, would the hunting community instantly respect him for just wanting to be a hunter and avoiding the celebrity of a world record? Like I said before, I hope I live to see how this pans out.

Steve


----------



## hypox (Jan 23, 2000)

That is a good point Roober. If that buck became legit AFTER romplola's death, he would get soooo much respect and instantly become a legend. There would also be a lot of people eating a lot of words.

So, the felling I get here is that if you shoot a record buck than you are obligated to enter it? I thought this was a free country? I'm not saying that I'm sure it's real or fake. Who knows right now? I just don't understand how people that have seen all the same evidence as me can say it is definitely fake. I can understand how you could say that you think it is fake but definitely?? Come on. At this point in time I can't say Rompola himself is real.....I've never met the guy.


----------



## rabbit whacker (Jan 22, 2003)

Maybe he did...maybe he didn't, but who shot the deputy?

I can't say its real or fake. I have never seen it or talked to him, until I do, I still hope its real.


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Just read the article.

Great article. Mitch shot numerous records before, and many after, and I'm sure there are many more to come. The amount of time Mitch spends in the woods, and his results, are enough for me to say he has got to be one of the best white-tailed hunters of all time. I just wish he wasn't such a butt-head so we could all be learning from him, instead of accusing him and ticking him off.


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Maybe he shot those records before and after, and then again maybe not. I say there are more questions than answers about this individual.

Dan


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

> Maybe he shot those records before and after, and then again maybe not. I say there are more questions than answers about this individual.


You hit right on the head!! 

I dont understand the logic of a guy who supposively shoots a new world record, and YES he did claim to have shot the new WORLD record, because he called taxidermists, and scorerers, etc. When he was questioned about the skull plate, how, where, and everything else, NO ANSWERS!! Do I really care about the buck, NOT AT ALL. Just having a great debate among other hunters in the state. I want PROOF!! And Mitch cant give it, so for me its not innocent until proven guilty, but Prove its real and then I will Shake his hand and say sorry!!. 

As the quote above says, TOO many questions that cant be answered. They asked him to put up, or shut up. It is a big deal in the whitetail world, because others will try and fabricate antlers also. I think everyone that shoots a contender to break records should have to go through xrays, and the whole ball of wax. 

Just my 02


----------



## Thunderhead (Feb 2, 2002)

"I think everyone that shoots a contender to break records should have to go through xrays, and the whole ball of wax. "

Nothing personal MB, Tho I understand where your comming from, I just think it's a sorry state of affairs when we deem it necessary to go thru all that **** for proof somebody didn't cheat for a record. It really takes away from the sport.....


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

A sorry state indeed. Just read an article about the new Illinois record...NAW maybe? This guy had to keep this deer quiet do to his divorce. The money and "fame" he was going to acquire from shooting this deer was being argued in divorce court!! It's gotten way outta hand. I don't have to worry about being put into such a situation, but being a fairly quiet, keep to myself type person, I don't know how I'd exactly handle it.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

They have to do that because of the numberous hoax's. Rompola certainly isn't the first or last. Anyone see the NAW's stories on all the best hoax's? Pretty interesting. Here's a link and there's a couple good ones to choose...
http://www.northamericanwhitetail.c...&sitename=naw&scope=T&Action.x=15&Action.y=11


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

thunderhead, I agree, but the slobs like Rampola are the reason why we have bent down to that level. If people were on the up and up like most of us this wouldnt have to happen. 

BOB, I have seen that issue. See, it does happen and I think Mitch just got away with it, until he was put on the carpet.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

How dare you people question Rompolas integrity.


----------



## deputy (Feb 2, 2002)

http://www.awayhunting.com/deerpics5.htm 
look at the deer shot by travis! looks close dont it!


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Looks closer to Brandon's from OK to me. By the way those A-way calls do work well.


----------



## Diggdug (Sep 20, 2001)

When this first happened I too was very excited about a new record coming from Michigan. Now I seriosly boubt it. I attended Barry Wensels Whitetail bootcamp this spring and one of my fellow students was a game warden in Missouri. He said that Rompola's family owns a large deer farm in Mo. and that is where his big bucks come from. He said that this is widely known in the Mo law enforcment circles. They just havent caught him yet. I have also spoken with a couple of Whitetail experts that swear there is no way that deer came from Michigan and it is probibly a fake set of antlers. Put it this way, if a guy that steels food stamps had a million $ buck, I think he would be cashing in.

Oh well at least we have the record 8-point!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

> When this first happened I too was very excited about a new record coming from Michigan. Now I seriosly boubt it. I attended Barry Wensels Whitetail bootcamp this spring and one of my fellow students was a game warden in Missouri. He said that Rompola's family owns a large deer farm in Mo. and that is where his big bucks come from. He said that this is widely known in the Mo law enforcment circles. They just havent caught him yet. I have also spoken with a couple of Whitetail experts that swear there is no way that deer came from Michigan and it is probibly a fake set of antlers. Put it this way, if a guy that steels food stamps had a million $ buck, I think he would be cashing in.


GREAT POST!! That is exactly what I have been saying all along!!

Thank You!!


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Isn't anyone interested in the Big Foot I shot in the Baldwin/Luther swamp?


----------



## Jeff Sturgis (Mar 28, 2002)

Bob, I am! 

Show me the pictures, video, have friends and aquaintances handle it and touch it, have a CO swear to it, show me a history of lifetime pursuit and yearly successes with other bigfoots, be known to spend 300 days a year in the woods hunting them with a single-minded fevered obsession.....

yah, I'll listen! 

-


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)

Like many others I'd be happy for this guy if this was a record deer. I'm not saying it wouldn't qualify, I'm saying it isn't a world record. 

The genetic argument about a world record deer not coming from GT county seems to lack validity. Probability is fine in theory but I could flip a coin 10 times and come up with tails every time, despite the 50% probability that I will flip heads. Genetics, while not as prone to statistical improbability still deviate from the norm. Wisconsin (Jordan) had the typical record for nearly a century, and Ohio had/may have (Hole In The Horn) the non-typical record. While you can increase your odds of taking a book buck by hunting areas of improved genetics it has no impact on the likelihood of a genetic mutation happening somewhere else in this wide world.

Genetic anomolies can happen anywhere at anytime. The world's largest man was 8'11" tall (Illinois) and born to parents 5'11" and under, his siblings (2) were also of average stature. An amazing 7% over the previous record of 8'4" from Ireland.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

I'm not interested in your Sasquatch story, Bob.

Word is you shot him over bait.


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

Yeah, I use fresh cougar meat! Big Foot's love the stuff. I usually shoot 2 or 3 Michigan cougars a year. My theory is, if he did in fact shoot that deer, he shot it illegally from the TC airport. Those enclosed deer in airports get pretty big.


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Ah hah, now I know your lying BOB, there's no such place as the Baldwin/Luther swamp..

And if there was anyway, theres no Bigfoots in the LP, everyone knows there all in the western UP...


----------



## Pinefarm (Sep 19, 2000)

You are SOOO wrong. Go to Edie's log bar here in Baldwin on a Friday night. I can show you a room full of them!


----------



## mechanical head (Jan 18, 2000)

Forgot about that Territory, I've had a change in thoughts!!!


----------



## Dawg (Jan 17, 2003)




----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

This is why I like to shoot real small bucks, nobody was ever acussed of faking a three point!


----------



## One Eye (Sep 10, 2000)

Damn Bob! I have been chasing that Bigfoot in Baldwin/Luther swamp for years  Now I am going to have resume my albino cougar hunts  

Dan


----------



## hangoo (Oct 3, 2001)

Hey.... I am one of Bobs buddys and ive known him from H.S. and he used my scents to lure the "foot" in and he is the best sasquatch hunter in N. America......

Ive seen this monster and it is 100%

Bob is the best big foot hunter......he has shot 4 more since then, and passed on many.....

Hangoo
from Goo Scents

you can order them from www.bigfootlures.com 

come buy some!


----------



## bentduck (Aug 19, 2003)

A couple of FACTS about the Rompola myth...

1) Mitch is a convicted Pedaphile. If you don't believe it I have the police report.

2) Mitch was busted for mail FRAUD and fired from the US Post Office in ther late 80's. Just check his criminal record on the police report.

3) Mitch could have collected tens of thousands of dollars if he would only publicly X-Ray the rack. He of course refused and also signed a contract saying that he DID NOT shoot the world record buck

4) Mitch "accidently" let the cape rot and had to use another one for the shoulder mount on his "world record" deer. Just compare the picture on Deer and Deer Hunting with the Photo Mitch took.

5) The CBM scorers that measured the buck were hand picked friends of Rompola's

6) The "Conservation Officer" who observed the deer does not work for the State DNR but instead an Indian Reservation.

7) Rompola conveniently decided not to film the part where he cut the rack off the deer... Jeez I wonder why?

8) The video can be seen at the Whitetail Hall Of Fame Museum in Grass Lake, MI and I guarantee you if you take the time to look at it you will realize this was a scam from the word go. Richard P. Smith should ber ashamed of himself and so should anyone else who would defend a freekin' pedaphile! If you think this buck is real you must be a Michael Jackson fan!!!


----------



## mich buckmaster (Nov 20, 2001)

> If you think this buck is real you must be a Michael Jackson fan!!!


LMAO!!


----------



## Grizzly Adams (Oct 6, 2003)

Good one Bentduck!!!


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Any updates on if Mitch and his family are getting this buck finally looked at again? or if @Hoytman5 picked up the snow contract for Mitch's driveway and put his hand on that world record rack yet?


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

2003 thread.


----------



## Captain Happy (Mar 17, 2002)

The snow contract just got cancelled, but is looking for a pool man


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

I heard Hoytman5 is looking for greener pastures, The city of Manistee .


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

Tilden Hunter said:


> 2003 thread.


whats the issue?


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)

stickbow shooter said:


> I heard Hoytman5 is looking for greener pastures, The city of Manistee .


I offered to take him salmon fishing in Manistee this year with me. There was a catch though. He had to walk down the street and ask Mitch if he wanted to go also. He must not of been able to seal the deal.


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

Tilden Hunter said:


> 2003 thread.


Rompola is timeless dude, it’s like unsolved mysteries and cold case files.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Tilden Hunter said:


> 2003 thread.


Oh he knows. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> Any updates on if Mitch and his family are getting this buck finally looked at again? or if @Hoytman5 picked up the snow contract for Mitch's driveway and put his hand on that world record rack yet?


No luck on the snow contract, it seems he never leaves his house so no need for plowing, but I see a large tree fell in his yard so I might stop by with my Tethrd saddle and Stihl saw to see if I can’t secure some sort of deal there.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Captain Happy said:


> The snow contract just got cancelled, but is looking for a pool man


I don’t do pools….


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

stickbow shooter said:


> I heard Hoytman5 is looking for greener pastures, The city of Manistee .


Mods, please delete this post by @stickbow shooter, as those hunting grounds are considered a, “non mentionable” spot. I don’t want to show up to hunt and have a bunch of weekend warriors ruining my hunt, it’s bad enough dealing with all the traffic nearby.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Groundsize said:


> I offered to take him salmon fishing in Manistee this year with me. There was a catch though. He had to walk down the street and ask Mitch if he wanted to go also. He must not of been able to seal the deal.


I tried Paul. His doors were all locked and the blinds were shut on all his windows, he’s a hermit you know. If I do get Mitch to go it has to be for walleye though….


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Hoytman5 said:


> I tried Paul. His doors were all locked and the blinds were shut on all his windows, he’s a hermit you know. If I do get Mitch to go it has to be for walleye though….


I wonder what user name Mitch is using on these forums. You know he’s listening. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

sniper said:


> I wonder what user name Mitch is using on these forums. You know he’s listening.


Not sure but I know a couple that I can guarantee are not Rompola! 😜

Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

sniper said:


> I wonder what user name Mitch is using on these forums. You know he’s listening.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Night Moves


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

bowhunter426 said:


> Night Moves


Lol. No I know Night Moves. Close but not him. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

bowhunter426 said:


> Night Moves


LOL- you said it, not me..... He's on my team this year so I want to keep it civil.


----------



## Night Moves (Jan 28, 2021)

I've already got my photo all set to post in the contest on Saturday. The only question is should I enter it as a buck or a doe? LoL


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Night Moves said:


> I've already got my photo all set to post in the contest on Saturday. The only question is should I enter it as a buck or a doe? LoL
> View attachment 855865


You're on my team NM so please enter it as a buck!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Night Moves said:


> I've already got my photo all set to post in the contest on Saturday. The only question is should I enter it as a buck or a doe? LoL
> View attachment 855865


It appears to identify as a Buck 😁


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

You guys are silly. I’m sure that it would be totally acceptable to enter that buck in the contest…..unfortunately the weapon isn’t in the pic so I don’t think it meets the qualifications. 🤣


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Big CC said:


> You guys are silly. I’m sure that it would be totally acceptable to enter that buck in the contest…..unfortunately the weapon isn’t in the pic so I don’t think it meets the qualifications. 🤣


Damn, good point. How bout I enter this one then? I mean, this buck needs to win something sometime!🏆😝


----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Groundsize (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

Somebody loves himself some Mitchel.  


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

sniper said:


> Somebody loves himself some Mitchel.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Haven't seen a crush like this since Walt had to get the police involved over his wife and neighbors foot fetish.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

HUBBHUNTER said:


> Haven't seen a crush like this since Walt had to get the police involved over his wife and neighbors foot fetish.


I know Hub right. Someone may be in a need for an intervention. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

sniper said:


> I know Hub right. Someone may be in a need for an intervention.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Give the guy a break. That baby most likely teething


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

Rumor has it Mitch is giving this buck a few more years


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

bowhunter426 said:


> Rumor has it Mitch is giving this buck a few more years
> 
> View attachment 859420
> 
> ...


Can ya blame him? He has a reputation to protect


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


----------



## Botiz (Oct 21, 2010)

JohnnyB87 said:


> I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


MS is involved in a coverup!


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

JohnnyB87 said:


> I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


Glad I got the picture from him before he was booted


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

JohnnyB87 said:


> I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


Some folks just can't handle real competition!


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Was there a similar thread about this last night that I posted on, and now is gone?


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

There was? Thought I was going crazy!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Grandriverrat said:


> There was? Thought I was going crazy!


You talking to your self?. You might be crazy if you answer your self


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

Just thought it was weird it disappeared.


----------



## Grandriverrat (Sep 2, 2009)

It’s official, I am
nuts.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

JohnnyB87 said:


> I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


Yeah right, with an IP from Georgia.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Steve said:


> Yeah right, with an IP from Georgia.



I saw that but IIRC it was a mobile AT&T address so I passed on making a judgment. I figured it could be entertaining for the young bucks making their rubs around here so I let it be.


----------



## PunyTrout (Mar 23, 2007)

Non-sequiter alert: Congratulations to @Trout King on taking a buck with his recurve bow tonight at 12 yds. On public land. Nice work buddy.


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

JohnnyB87 said:


> I just can't believe we finally get the real Mitch on the forum and he gets banned and deleted after 2 posts. Tragedy.


Lol- what did I miss?


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

PunyTrout said:


> Non-sequiter alert: Congratulations to @Trout King on taking a buck with his recurve bow tonight at 12 yds. On public land. Nice work buddy.


Nice ,congrats Trout King .


----------



## Radar420 (Oct 7, 2004)

Steve said:


> Yeah right, with an IP from Georgia.


Isn't that where the family deer farm is? 🤔


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

So lemme get this straight so in the thread the other night, that guy wasn't really Mitch Rompola?

That's disappointing


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

Hoytman5 said:


> Lol- what did I miss?


A thread was created by a user name mitchrompola. He said he was keeping an eye on a 24" spread buck, or something like that. Some good jokes in that thread, fun while it lasted.


----------



## sniper (Sep 2, 2005)

jr28schalm said:


> You talking to your self?. You might be crazy if you answer your self













Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## bowhunter426 (Oct 20, 2010)

DEDGOOSE said:


> So lemme get this straight so in the thread the other night, that guy wasn't really Mitch Rompola?
> 
> That's disappointing


He was the real deal. What we are seeing is social media censoring suppressing the truth. Anyone that follows Mitch on MySpace would have known he was in Georgia.


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

bowhunter426 said:


> He was the real deal. What we are seeing is social media censoring suppressing the truth. Anyone that follows Mitch on MySpace would have known he was in Georgia.


Were you following him? Can you send me a screenshot of one of his posts indicating he is in Georgia?


----------



## Hoytman5 (Feb 1, 2008)

Mitch is 100% still in his old house. Saw him mowing the lawn recently…. Thought about grabbing some lawn clippings for @Groundsize! 😜


----------

